# Oar locks



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

No release mechanism = broken oars. Those would be fine on a lake.


----------



## Aerocam (Jul 11, 2011)

On the Zambezi, in the early '90s, we had oarlocks just like that. We used strips of innertubes and lashed the oars to the locks so they wouldn't move. This is the only pic I have. Frame broke up while surfing in a large hole.


----------



## Terrapin93Z (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Ill def be switching to some open locks. Just bought 3 new oars. Hate to break one of them 

Kene


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

BS, I have posilockers, which are similar but a different pivot point. There's always the risk of broken oars, but the pivoting sleeve keeps oars from getting bound up, they just pop through when something happens. I don't really want my oars to pop out, I think that "need" is way over rated. I love my posi's, but wouldn't necessarily recommend them for people rowing class IV or lower, where a blown oar isn't a really bad situation. That said, my husband has chosen to use them, he's rowed both and likes the posi's a lot more.

However those that you have a photo of look pretty beat up, and a poor design. I wouldn't use them.


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

About the only oar lock I ever used was the pin type, the couple of times I used the release type I wasn't at all impressed.

But much better locks are out there now.

I did break oars, but usually cause I was stupid/lazy/not paying attention.
Mainly, keep your down stream oar shallow and watch for rocks.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

I have a set of proloks. The release mechanism is if the oars get whacked hard enough, the stainless steel horns will expand enough to release the screws that are grabbing onto the collar (through tension and divots). If it does happen, you set the oar back into the horn (Smooth surface) until you get to shore and can re-pop the collar back into the horn.

I haven't actually had this happen yet.

So for 99.9% of the time you are locked in. In the rare instance that something is going to destroy the oar, the oarlock releases and nothing is destroyed.

they are incredibly smooth absolutely no binding. Almost a bit too good, because I can get my oar close to vertical which is probably not a good thing as the oar tip could break off. But this is on my small cat which has the frame a little wide compared to the tubes..

The "pin" mechanism use to align the oars takes a bit of getting used to, but by feel I can align the oars, and if you apply just a little outward force during your row stroke, you never lose alignment.


----------



## mrett (Feb 17, 2012)

A number of credible solutions are available given the type/ class of water you will be rowing. 

Everyone has an opinion/ favorite, most work very well. With lots of variables for skill sets and overall needs. A small list follows, 
This information not deemed reliable or credible ;-) 
1: Standard Oar Locks (w&w/o, oar rights)
2: Cobra Locks( standard oar lock on steroids)
3: Pins and Clips
4: Posi locks
5: Swivellocks
6: Malicious Intent to leave your favorite out !!

A experienced friend or some research will give you a direction. Have fun, boat safely


----------



## Gumbydamnit (Apr 2, 2008)

Who makes the posi locks? I'm running the cobras now and love them, but Posi's might be good for my little cat.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Ronnie mcClay at payette river equipment, outside of Boise. PM if you want his email.


----------

